# What makes a face good looking



## user47283 (Sep 29, 2021)

- large splanchocranium
- tall lower 1/3rd of face
- dimorphic male features (browridge, nose, neck)

this is why some of the best bimax transformations are maxillary downgraft because it makes lower 1/3rd taller making splanchocranium appear larger.




This is what all jock Chads in movies have, a tall lower third not some Jordan Barrett hyper ante face





women are attracted to masculinity and the biggest thing that differentiates male face from female is lower 1/3rd height, I’m not talking jaw angularity , bigonial width etc I mean just how tall is that lower third and this comes mainly from chin ofcourse









Bringing your maxilla forward won’t make u attractive , lengthening ur mandibular body with a chin wing and lefort 1 with downgraft will. Anterior advancement isn’t needed unless ur occlusal plane is severely downswung but that’s not most here. Most subhumans here suffer from neoteny from having a short lower third height and think advancing their subhumanly short jaw forward will help.

it’s sad how many fell for the Mike Mew forward growth meme thinking by bringing their maxilla forward and looking like a chimpanzee will make them chad, forgetting that the coronal plane of the face also exists and thinking compact midface is ideal lmao.




Long midface is ideal as long as ur philtrum is short because it makes ur splanchocranium larger, men have longer midfaces its dimorphic. 




long midface and tall chin stretched out the facial tissue it makes ur face look slim and gives hollow cheeks. It’s what creates a large splanchocranium and tall lower third the facial proportions that make women see ur good looking from even far away just by your facial outline. You have been fooled into the forward growth compact midface meme by a balding Happa.


----------



## Deleted member 10615 (Sep 29, 2021)

tall lower third is one of the most important things



tall lower third with a wide chin, good es ratio, hair and eyebrows are pretty much all that matters to be attractive


----------



## germanlooks (Sep 29, 2021)

Basically this:


----------



## hairyballscel (Sep 29, 2021)

dimorphism + neoteny + health indicators + symmetry

tall midface is not ideal in anyworld jfl, you can have a tall skull with a short midface


----------



## Deleted member 10615 (Sep 29, 2021)

hairyballscel said:


> dimorphism + neoteny


----------



## user47283 (Sep 29, 2021)

wanttobeattractive said:


> tall lower third is one of the most important things
> 
> 
> 
> tall lower third with a wide chin, good es ratio, hair and eyebrows are pretty much all that matters to be attractive





germanlooks said:


> Basically this:
> View attachment 1341754


dimorphism + neoteny + health indicators + symmetry


hairyballscel said:


> tall midface is not ideal in anyworld jfl, you can have a tall skull with a short midface


----------



## user47283 (Sep 29, 2021)

hairyballscel said:


> dimorphism + neoteny + health indicators + symmetry
> 
> tall midface is not ideal in anyworld jfl, you can have a tall skull with a short midface


“Dimorphism+ neoteny” yeah ok


----------



## hairyballscel (Sep 29, 2021)

chinpilled said:


> “Dimorphism+ neoteny” yeah ok


the 2 aren't mutually exclusive by any means


----------



## hairyballscel (Sep 29, 2021)

neoteny in the sense of not possesing an archaic morphology

adult humans have skulls with stronger affinities to infant chimps than to adult chimps, so there is relatively little change in craniofacial morphology from a human infant to human adult compared to a chimp infant to chimp adult





you don't realize this results in a projected chin, which is dimorphic, lol








the one on the right has a heavy brow ridge, flat nasal bridge, alveolar prognathism, deep infra glabellar notch, while the one on the left is the complete opposite, giving her a more gracile look - neoteny

inb4 muh she's a girl







they have neotenous skulls aswell


----------



## Phillybeard1996 (Sep 29, 2021)

wanttobeattractive said:


>


I think he means masculine plus with some pretty boy featurez dimorphic plus neotenous sounds strange lol


----------



## Xangsane (Oct 16, 2021)

chinpilled said:


> - large splanchocranium
> - tall lower 1/3rd of face
> - dimorphic male features (browridge, nose, neck)
> 
> ...


Prey eyes, a weak jaw, recessed growth.


----------



## ScreaM (Oct 16, 2021)

H A R M O N Y


----------



## ScreaM (Oct 16, 2021)

even recessed nibbas with bad bonez but are blessed with good harmony are slayers


----------



## joseph (Oct 16, 2021)

chinpilled said:


> - large splanchocranium
> - tall lower 1/3rd of face
> - dimorphic male features (browridge, nose, neck)
> 
> ...


What about compact midface with tall lower third? The first example was a vertical lengthening of the maxilla and downgraft, lower third became taller but his nose length and therefore middle third did not change.


----------



## eduardkoopman (Oct 16, 2021)

chinpilled said:


> - large splanchocranium
> - tall lower 1/3rd of face
> - dimorphic male features (browridge, nose, neck)


neotony
symmatry
proportionality
averegeness


----------



## thecel (Oct 22, 2021)

chinpilled said:


> it’s sad how many fell for the Mike Mew forward growth meme thinking by bringing their maxilla forward and looking like a chimpanzee will make them chad, forgetting that the coronal plane of the face also exists and thinking compact midface is ideal lmao.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Using the last image to support the claim that long midface is better than compact is like comparing a 7-inch penis that has warts and Peyronie's Disease to a healthy 6-inch penis in order to back up the argument that small penis is better than big.


----------



## Deleted member 15338 (Oct 24, 2021)

germanlooks said:


> Basically this:
> View attachment 1341754


What is ideal mfr/fwhr/chin height for attractiveness in your opinion ?


----------



## germanlooks (Oct 24, 2021)

WannabeJock said:


> What is ideal mfr/fwhr/chin height for attractiveness in your opinion ?


I can’t tell you exact measurements but this face here looks like it has pretty much ideal ratios to me


----------



## Deleted member 15338 (Oct 24, 2021)

germanlooks said:


> I can’t tell you exact measurements but this face here looks like it has pretty much ideal ratios to me
> View attachment 1378023


Measured, around 0.46 es, 2.0 fwhr and 1.0 midface pretty much ideal tbh.


----------



## germanlooks (Oct 24, 2021)

WannabeJock said:


> Measured, around 0.46 es, 2.0 fwhr and 1.0 midface pretty much ideal tbh.


Would probably still look ideal with a slightly longer midface as long as the lower third height gets increased as well


----------



## Slob (Oct 24, 2021)

Harmony, angularity, enough dimorphism, lean face, no significant recession and not too many extreme features (massive crooked or potato nose, big ears etc.)
This is just to be visible to women. To be objectively sexually attractive to all women you have to have an angular dimorphic skull with a tall lower third, no recession whatsoever, big frame and decent height.


----------



## MadVisionary (Oct 24, 2021)

chinpilled said:


> Long midface is ideal as long as ur philtrum is short because it makes ur splanchocranium larger, men have longer midfaces its dimorphic.


Cope,High fwhr is ideal


----------

